# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  My $8 malawi cichlid aquarium journey

## tureblue82

close-ups starting at 32seconds for those impatient to wait  :Wink: 



saying hi to the familiar nicknames from the "other" forum.  :Grin: 




ok, i cheated, actually there's 2 fishes inside that's worth more than $8.  :Laughing:

----------


## jyn1989

pls share where you got them!

----------


## tureblue82

from nks and mostly yun feng fish farm at pasir ris. :Smile: 


my most recent update :Embarassed:

----------


## bluebubbles

Water looks clear on the second video, has it got to do with the moving bed filter? I find my cichlids love to stir up the sand and created a "cloudy" water. Video looks cool but the intermittent "break" is a little distracting though.

----------


## tureblue82

> Water looks clear on the second video, has it got to do with the moving bed filter? I find my cichlids love to stir up the sand and created a "cloudy" water. Video looks cool but the intermittent "break" is a little distracting though.


sorry for the late reply...have not logged in for a while. Answering your question, i don't think so.

My cichlid like to dig too,it's their nature.

recently i decided to add another OHF on top of my tank besides the canister filter. I took away the k1 filter, too bulky.



Anyway this is my smaller Usisya cichlid in my grow out tank~

----------


## tureblue82

My new reinforcements have arrived.~




*Video*:

----------


## tureblue82

two *HD videos* (can go all the way up to *4K* high definition ) 2nd video on the next post.






*photo spam time*! :Very Happy: 















_Cheese_~





Thanks for watching.

----------


## tureblue82

changed up my lighting and background.  :Smile:

----------


## lohsh

Haha what is the sprouting fruity in one of the photo ? Is it half dip in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tureblue82

> Haha what is the sprouting fruity in one of the photo ? Is it half dip in the tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes sweet potato! :Grin:

----------


## BlessChwee

> changed up my lighting and background.


Hi Bro nice tank u have there and I also want to rear malawi cichids to replace my current rainbows. Can advise where do you get your malawi and are they expensive.

Initially I thought of rearing Saphire frontosa but they are far too expensive which cost $100 bucks per small piece

Also what substrate are you using and how thick is it.

----------


## tureblue82

> Hi Bro nice tank u have there and I also want to rear malawi cichids to replace my current rainbows. Can advise where do you get your malawi and are they expensive.
> 
> Initially I thought of rearing Saphire frontosa but they are far too expensive which cost $100 bucks per small piece
> 
> Also what substrate are you using and how thick is it.



i am using coral sand,but don't make it so thick like mine... maybe 2inch is enough. :Grin: 


best place to get is Yun Feng Pte Ltd
(Plot 32)No1 Pasir Ris Coast Industrial Park 1 Singapore 518235

or

Qianhu

or 

NKS.


yun feng have the most varieties but is also the most out of the way place.

qian hu got decently variety and quite accessible.

----------


## BlessChwee

> i am using coral sand,but don't make it so thick like mine... maybe 2inch is enough.
> 
> 
> best place to get is Yun Feng Pte Ltd
> (Plot 32)No1 Pasir Ris Coast Industrial Park 1 Singapore 518235
> 
> or
> 
> Qianhu
> ...


Thanks so roughly how much is those chilchids from Yunfeng as I came across only 2-3 bucks per piece at seaview and some cost above 30 elsewhere. 

Are peacocks & hap more expensive than those normal malawi we see at LFS like c328 etc

----------


## tureblue82

> Thanks so roughly how much is those chilchids from Yunfeng as I came across only 2-3 bucks per piece at seaview and some cost above 30 elsewhere. 
> 
> Are peacocks & hap more expensive than those normal malawi we see at LFS like c328 etc



Mbuna is usually very commonly found in our lfs, 
they are more aggressive and territorial and need to be over stocked in the aquarium to reduce bullying.
They are also usually cheaper.


Peacocks and haps can also be found in neighbourhood lfs usually labeled as "assorted african cichlids",
not as aggressive as mbuna.


Recommend you to go to yunfeng to check out the fish, worth your time.
If you don't have car, then you can go qianhu.(they have a bus at choa chu kang interchange)

----------


## BlessChwee

Hi bro really thanks for your info and I have make up my mind to get peacocks and will be going to yunfeng this sat morning. 

I passed by cilchid aquarium supplies many months ago and the peacocks are super colorful and I almost want to buy one if not because of my planted tank previously. However, the price is quite expensive I think about 60 bucks. 

I see that you do not have stones or rocks in your tank so are you going to get some. Can also tell me how much you get that peacock with a yellow strip on the forehead ?

----------


## tureblue82

> Hi bro really thanks for your info and I have make up my mind to get peacocks and will be going to yunfeng this sat morning. 
> 
> I passed by cilchid aquarium supplies many months ago and the peacocks are super colorful and I almost want to buy one if not because of my planted tank previously. However, the price is quite expensive I think about 60 bucks. 
> 
> I see that you do not have stones or rocks in your tank so are you going to get some. Can also tell me how much you get that peacock with a yellow strip on the forehead ?




that fish is 4 red notes from qianhu, but i believe u may be able to get at lower price....i just cant wait. 
just noticed my title say $8 tank..looks like not accurate now. haha


Remember to start new thread when u get the fishes. post photos. :Well done:  :Grin: 

But just take note yunfeng i think usually bring new shipment end of the month, so you going in the middle maybe the stocks not so high.


I'm not putting stones, atleast for now becuase i did it previously,then my venustus bump on the rock and died. freak accident~



Sometimes the cichlids will lose the color when you move them to new tank,so need to give them 2weeks to settle and slowly regain colors.

----------


## BlessChwee

Hi Tommy, its been quite sometime last see your tank updates so any new pic & video to share

----------


## antjoey1122

> two *HD videos* (can go all the way up to *4K* high definition ) 2nd video on the next post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photo spam time*!
> 
> ...


Nice sweet potato. This is one creative aquaponic method...Cheers!

----------


## tureblue82

> Hi Tommy, its been quite sometime last see your tank updates so any new pic & video to share


sorry for the late reply...no new fish..haha







> Nice sweet potato. This is one creative aquaponic method...Cheers!


thanks!

----------


## hesed Francis

Nice setup. I have about 10 cichlids to give away 4 to 5 inches. If your tank is big enough, guess it will be good for them.
Rgds. Fran

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

----------


## AhVy

> sorry for the late reply...no new fish..haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


Beautiful setup and colouration bro!! Watched your videos and is totally mesmerized. Hehe

Can I ask though. How did you maintain such good colors on them? 

Mine always go black...  :Sad: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## BlessChwee

> Beautiful setup and colouration bro!! Watched your videos and is totally mesmerized. Hehe
> 
> Can I ask though. How did you maintain such good colors on them? 
> 
> Mine always go black... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes the colors are nice and wonder what filter do u use and frequency of water change and feeding

Any update on your tank ?

----------


## Paul Low

Hi, Francis, I will be glad to adopt them. I have a 5 ft tank for peacocks and haps only.

Cheers,

Paul Low

----------


## BlessChwee

> Hi, Francis, I will be glad to adopt them. I have a 5 ft tank for peacocks and haps only.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul Low


Hi I have 2-3 cilchids to give away u interested ?

----------


## fishobby

> Hi I have 2-3 cilchids to give away u interested ?


Hi BlessChwee,
If you still have the cichlids, I would be more than happy to adopt them.

Thanks.

BR
WC

----------


## seagul

Super fast growth! 

Not intending to put some large rocks as tank decorations?

----------


## madhav96001

why didnt you give them any deco? any particular reason?

----------


## Zeeman09

Love your yellow blaze bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tureblue82

> why didnt you give them any deco? any particular reason?


Easier to clean when u have alot of fish inside.  :Wink:

----------


## peteryjy

Great set up......

----------

